# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the origin of those women ( Middle Eastern or European or North African ) ?

## Nova123

Q 1 - Is she Moroccan or Saudi Arabian or Jordanian & why ?

*Picture link;
*
http://adear.weebly.com/

Guess her main genetic component:

*A-*West Asian *B-* Southwest Asian (A.K.A. Arabian component ) *C-* Northwest African

*D-* North European *E-* South European

-----------------------------------------------------------

Q 2 - Is she a Scandinavian convert to Islam or a Saudi Arabian or Turkish ? 

*Picture link;
*
http://adear.weebly.com/-page-1.html

Guess her main genetic component : 

*A-*West Asian *B-* Southwest Asian (A.K.A. Arabian component ) *C-* Northwest African

*D-* North European *E-* South European

-----------------------------------------------------------

Q 3 - Is she Moroccan or Saudi Arabian or Jordanian or Kuwaiti ?

*Picture link;
*
http://adear.weebly.com/-page-q-3.html

Guess her main genetic component : 

*A-*West Asian *B-* Southwest Asian (A.K.A. Arabian component ) *C-* Northwest African

*D-* North European *E-* South European

-----------------------------------------------------------

Q 4 - Is she Saudi Arabian or Kuwaiti or Non ?

Picture link;

http://adear.weebly.com/-page-q4.html

Guess her main genetic component : 

*A-*West Asian *B-* Southwest Asian (A.K.A. Arabian component ) *C-* Northwest African

*D-* North European *E-* South European

----------


## Maciamo

The first one looks like a Moroccan Arab. Main genetic components Southwest Asian and Northwest African. 

The second looks more West Turkish (certainly not Scandinavian). Main genetic component West Asian.

----------


## Bodin

Q1 Maybe Saudi Arabian , Southwest Asian
Q2 definetly Turkic , West Asian

----------


## Nova123

additional New Questions ( Q3 & Q 4 )

----------


## Nova123

" certainly not Scandinavian " " definetly Turkic " 

hello Maciamo & Bodin why not Scandinavian & definetly Turkic I am interested to know your view

----------


## Nova123

hello Maciamo & Bodin :

can you post a typical pictures of Scandinavian and West Turkish 

thanks

----------


## oreo_cookie

Jordanian in all likelihood

----------


## Nova123

Q5 - A Saudi Arabian Man & his wife

http://adear.weebly.com/-page-q5.html

Guess there main genetic component : 

A-West Asian B-Southwest Asian C-Northwest African D-North European E- South European .

----------


## Segia2

The second has the characteristic "arab smile", I'd say she's Saudi.

----------


## Bodin

> hello Maciamo & Bodin :
> 
> can you post a typical pictures of Scandinavian and West Turkish 
> 
> thanks


This are my friends from Turkey and Sweden , I am shore you will easily guess where are they from:
anika 1.jpg

Melihe mehtap kosaca.jpg

----------


## Bodin

> " certainly not Scandinavian " " definetly Turkic " 
> 
> hello Maciamo & Bodin why not Scandinavian & definetly Turkic I am interested to know your view


Her hair is coloured red , she have big brown eyes , and full mouth - east features , she have realy West Asian facial shape

----------


## Bodin

Q3 shes probably from Morroco , northwest African
Q4 She is probably from mixed marriage - North or East European and Arab
Q5 southwest Asian

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

The first one looks essentially North African, Moroccan or Algerian. The second West Asian / Western Turkish. The others look like products of recent mixed Arab and European heritage.

----------


## Nova123

Thanks Bodin for the clarification appreciate that , Since There is no reference for Arabian people & most Arabian women are not pro photo thus its hard to judged how they are .

----------


## Nova123

Thank you all for your participation 

They are all from Saudi Arabia 

Later I will provide a detailed answer about their background and possible components based on their heritage and region however all females are not mixed except 4 one female

----------


## Nova123

New Picture link;

http://adear.weebly.com/page-6.html

----------


## Nova123

WHO WERE THE ANCIENT ARAB SEA TRADERS ?

http://nabataea.net/who1.html

----------


## Bodin

> Thanks Bodin for the clarification appreciate that , Since There is no reference for Arabian people & most Arabian women are not pro photo thus its hard to judged how they are .


Thank you for answering . Yes it is hard to find Arabian womans photo , but I was several times among Tuaregs/ Imashaghen in Algeria , and they womans do not wear fereja / zar/ face cover ( actualy they man wear it ) , so I can easily distinguish North African facial type who is very close to Arabic .

----------


## Bodin

> Thank you all for your participation 
> 
> They are all from Saudi Arabia 
> 
> Later I will provide a detailed answer about their background and possible components based on their heritage and region however all females are not mixed except 4 one female


So I guessed Q4 was from mixed marriage , I eagerly await to see was I wright about others :)

----------


## Bodin

So I missedwith Q2 and Q3 , well I think I was misguided by very high and flat cheek bones of Q2 , and Q3 realy looked like some Berber womans to me.

----------


## Nova123

> I can easily distinguish North African facial type who is very close to Arabic





> and Q3 realy looked like some Berber womans to me


It properly has to do with y-dna J1 (a fairly common y-dna in Arabia ) & its ancient mtdna in Algeria ( admixture etc… ) or something deeper , J1 is about 35 % in Algeria .

----------


## Bodin

Yes you are wright . Thanks for answering

----------


## Nova123

A fine music video with divers Algerian phenotypes :

http://www.ikbis.com/At%20Ziri/shot/199723

----------

